# ISO: Young female rattie(s) for my 5 month old girl



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello Everyone, 
Some of you may recognize my login name from a few yrs back. Anywho, all of our rats died of old age and along with a nasty break up went moving to a different city and finding a new place to live so I could have ratties again! My girl was bought at Petsmart (I know, I know...) with the intention of finding her another female playmate but I cant seem to find anyone close to Roxboro, NC/VA border. Help..?


----------

